# Is god a Gode ?



## Grug (10 Juin 2010)

En parcourant le mini bar, je constate la volonté inaboutie de beaucoup de gentils membres (à couille, uf corse) d'ouvrir des fils sur des sujets divers et variés (avariés ?).
La nouvelle starak' des chansons en yaourt, les incroyables talents, le filage de greluches, les pathologies rares, l'alcool, la drogue et la variété française quelques exemples évoqués dans les 8 dernières heures, et pourtant(le café, Metallica et les concours de la plus grosse existent déjà) et pourtant
Rien
Nada
Nib. (bobby ?)

Skotché depuis 24 heures un pov' nioub' mineur égaré veut un pseudo de W4R3Z de la mort qui tue, les actualités amusantes charrient les chien écrasés, les vidéos youtubes s'accumulent dans le fil de la musique, et les rares sujets nouveaux viennent de Réagissez pour finir Au Comptoir, putain de modos fonctionnaires.

Pourtant, et pourtant, que la montagne est belle, quand le printemps fleuri (voire même s'épanouit, qui rime avec se fini.)
Il est temps jeune gens, il est temps vieux factionnaires de ces lieux de reprendre l'initiative, battez vous la nouille gentils membres, remuez de la rondelle, agitez , secouez, Oranginez  pour la postérité
*Lancez les ces putains de sujets !*


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2010)

Hélas mon bon Grégoire, le Bar n'est plus ce qu'il était. Tout passe et c'est bien ainsi : sans cela les choses et les instants n'auraient pas de prix.



Cela dit, pour répondre à ta question, moi c'est plutôt passif.


----------



## Grug (10 Juin 2010)

Rien ne se perd, rien ne se crée, tout se transforme&#8230; Ne courrons pas après le passé, les jupons sont passés de mode.
Un titre racoleur, l'envie de faire des phrases qui s'épanouit dans des lieux d'aisance, et j'obéis juste aux séquelles de mon éducation m'enjoignant de laissez  certains lieux dans l'état où je les ai trouvés en entrant. (nan je  critique pas hein, les curés ça a du bon).

et sinon, vous faites quoi maintenant


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juin 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Et sinon, vous faites quoi maintenant


Purée le bon titre de thread !


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2010)

supermoquette a dit:


> Purée le bon titre de thread !



maintenant que l'on a un bon titre il nous faut une bonne tête de con


----------



## gKatarn (10 Juin 2010)

Celle de celui qui a trouvé le titre ?  :love:


----------



## JPTK (10 Juin 2010)

Les jeunes sont c... GENTILS de nos jours, de plus en plus, on les culpabilise tellement d'être des merdes... nan sincèrement de tout ceux que je croise entre 14 et 21 ans, je les trouve extra, mais franchement avec notre génération cynique de trentenaire, ça les fait flipper un peu, du coup ils se mettent en retrait, du moins pour ceux qui sont intéressants et intelligents et j'en croise souvent.

Reste les autres, les glands, eux n'ont rien à dire et le disent tout de même bien haut et fort, du coup ça énerve les vieux qui se disent que c'était quand même bien mieux avant et pourtant non je ne le crois pas, c'est surtout très différent.

Bref, non je ne deviendrais pas un vieux con, je m'y efforce tous les jours ! VIENDEZ LES JEUNES !!


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> mais franchement avec notre génération cynique de trentenaire, ça les fait flipper un peu



Ah ouais quand même&#8230; 30 piges&#8230;


----------



## Gronounours (11 Juin 2010)

Non merci madame.


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Non merci madame.



Même pas un tout petit peu pour réveiller la libido d'un inverti passif ?


----------



## Gronounours (11 Juin 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Même pas un tout petit peu pour réveiller la libido d'un inverti passif ?



Y'en a plus des comme ça, LaHorde© les a tous fait fuir.

Moi, la démarche me fait sourire.
Sourire parce qu'il s'agit globalement des mêmes gens que leur trop de présence dérangeaient, parce qu'ils terrorisaient le jeune, qui du coup n'osait plus venir au bar.

Pédale douce de mise de ce côté, que voilà, maintenant, "on" s'emmerde, parce qu'il n'y a plus qu'une poignée de topic vivant : les faits divers, la rubrique nécrologique, et une courte émission technologique ou scientifique (Qu'est ce qu'un nioub, démonstration et application en tout genre).

C'est balot.
Perso, je ne paye plus de tournée au bar, je fini les fonds de verre des autres.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2010)

On a bien réfléchi avec Boodoo et Ponk hier et on envisageait de lancer un joli sujet dans la veine de "A quoi ressemble votre bureau"

Ca s'appellerait "Mon caca du matin".

On hésitait entre le placer dans Portfolio ou dans le Bar

On peut ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Juin 2010)

macinside a dit:


> maintenant que l'on a un bon titre il nous faut une bonne tête de con



voilà, maintenant que j'ai posté, c'est fait...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> voilà, maintenant que j'ai posté, c'est fait...



Quelle abnégation


----------



## boodou (11 Juin 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On a bien réfléchi avec Boodoo et Ponk hier et on envisageait de lancer un joli sujet dans la veine de "A quoi ressemble votre bureau"
> 
> Ca s'appellerait "Mon caca du matin".
> 
> ...




Ouais enfin c'est surtout toi qui était très motivé ...


----------



## Gronounours (11 Juin 2010)

Bah, il avait p'tet très envie.


----------



## tirhum (11 Juin 2010)

... comme dans tout bon topic...
Il faut...






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h34 ----------

HAL ?!...
Ça fait au moins 10mn que tu es là !...
Tu te paluches (encore) ?!...


----------



## HAL-9000 (11 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> HAL ?!...
> Ça fait au moins 10mn que tu es là !...
> Tu te paluches (encore) ?!...


 
Bof, manque de réalisme tout ça...
T'aurais pas une vidéo plutôt ?


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2010)

Moi je m'amuse toujours bien dans les forums techniques


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Moi je m'amuse toujours bien dans les forums techniques



J'ai pas toujours dit ça te concernant, mais là, je dois avouer que tu en tiens un bon...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> le Bar n'est plus ce qu'il était.



Le bar n'est pas encore ce qu'il sera.
Aussi.


----------



## Vincere44 (11 Juin 2010)

Mais le bar représente l'espace de liberté qui fait que chaque membre, possesseur d'un appareil d'une même marque qui favorise la symbiose d'un esprit commun, d'une vision de la technologie, peut s'exprimer sans crainte autours de sujets plus ou moins pertinents.

Ou alors on parle de l'iPad.:mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2010)

Y'avait trop de mots dans ton post, je ne l'ai pas lu du coup.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2010)

Vincere44 a dit:


> favorise la symbiose d'un esprit commun



Ouais, ouais, d'accord, mais moi je ne suis pas une fourmi.


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai pas toujours dit ça te concernant, mais là, je dois avouer que tu en tiens un bon...



Ah je croyais que pour améliorer ton quotidien tu ignorais mes messages


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> ... notre génération cynique de trentenaire...


Vous ?... Cyniques ?...   




> Bref, non je ne deviendrais pas un vieux con...


Mais si ; mais si... Simplement tu ne t'en rendras pas compte, t'es trop con...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h43 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> On a bien réfléchi avec Boodoo et Ponk hier...


Alors les tafioles cérébrales, on se réunit au Café de Flore pour créer une Horde© Canal Parisien ?... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h47 ----------




LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> voilà, maintenant que j'ai posté, c'est fait...



:love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h52 ----------




Gronounours a dit:


> ...il n'y a plus qu'une poignée de topic vivant : les faits divers, la rubrique nécrologique, et une courte émission technologique ou scientifique...



Tu oublies le fil des balonneux fébriles, mon Nounours ... Mais ça durera un mois, tout au plus deux ; le temps d'absorber les fines analyses et les commentaires éclairés des stratèges en canapé qui le fréquentent...   
Bref... Il ne passera pas l'été. :style:


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vous ?... Cyniques ?...
> 
> Mais si ; mais si... Simplement tu ne t'en rendras pas compte, t'es trop con...




Pfff tu sais même pas ce que c'est, toi t'es juste blasé et aigri 
Non je je deviendrais pas un vieux con car depuis que j'ai 4 ans on me dit "tu dis ça maintenant mais tu verras quand tu seras grand et que tu seras au collègue".

Et bien j'ai vu et c'était faux.

On m'a fait la même avec le lycée, la fac, le taf, mes amis d'enfance, et bien tout était faux aussi.

Donc je non je ne deviendrais pas un vieux con comme tu l'entends en tout cas, j'ai pour mission sur terre de répandre ma semence sur chaque terres de pays.

Et surtout, je connais des vieux de 50 siffle, 60, 70 ans et + qui ne sont pas des vieux cons .

Donc oui c'est possible, suffit de le vouloir et d'évoluer et de muer en permanence, de rester ouvert de chier grossièrement sur les poncifs.

Donc non je deviendrais pas comme toi vieux con d'insalubre* ! 





















* t'aimes pas quand on dit insulaire. De plus insalubre te va comme un gant finalement.


----------



## Pamoi (12 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Donc non je deviendrais pas comme toi vieux con d'insalubre* !
> 
> .



T'as tort ... devenir un vieux con est le sel de la vieillesse (en tous cas, je suppose...)

Tu verras quand t'y seras


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Non je je deviendrais pas un vieux con car depuis que j'ai 4 ans on me dit "tu dis ça maintenant mais tu verras quand tu seras grand et que tu seras au collègue".
> 
> Et bien j'ai vu et c'était faux.
> 
> ...



Un monument de profession de foi, à graver sur les frontons pour l'édification des générations futures


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Juin 2010)

suis déjà un vieux con, vais je le devenir... mouaii... :sleep:

Moi, tout ce que je sais, c'est que je vais prendre du plaisir à faire chier les jeunes cons... :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (12 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Et surtout, je connais des vieux de 50 siffle, 60, 70 ans et + qui ne sont pas des vieux cons .



De mon côté je connais des jeunes de 40 siffle, 30, 20 et - qui sont de jeunes cons. Ca compense, comme quoi le monde n'est pas si mal fait.










passke faut être con pour faire l'amalgame vieux - con ou jeune - con. Le temps ne fait rien à l'affaire©


----------



## tirhum (13 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> ... comme dans tout bon topic...
> Il faut...


Bon...
Vu que les puritains d'ImageShack ont encore frappé... 
(vive l'Amérique !...)
Je remet l'image postée auparavant, vu que certains m'ont fait remarquer qu'elle avait "disparue"...


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2010)

Je signale immédiatement ce message hors charte!


----------



## iMacounet (13 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Les jeunes sont c... GENTILS de nos jours, de plus en plus, on les culpabilise tellement d'être des merdes... nan sincèrement de tout ceux que je croise entre 14 et 21 ans, je les trouve extra, mais franchement avec notre génération cynique de trentenaire, ça les fait flipper un peu, du coup ils se mettent en retrait, du moins pour ceux qui sont intéressants et intelligents et j'en croise souvent.
> 
> Reste les autres, les glands, eux n'ont rien à dire et le disent tout de même bien haut et fort, du coup ça énerve les vieux qui se disent que c'était quand même bien mieux avant et pourtant non je ne le crois pas, c'est surtout très différent.
> 
> Bref, non je ne deviendrais pas un vieux con, je m'y efforce tous les jours ! *VIENDEZ LES JEUNES* !!



Oui ?


----------



## yvos (13 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon...
> Vu que les puritains d'ImageShack ont encore frappé...
> (vive l'Amérique !...)
> Je remet l'image postée auparavant, vu que certains m'ont fait remarqué qu'elle avait "disparue"...




Ah ba voilà, des beaux nichons.  Grug, c'est bon? C'est bien cela que tu avais en tête?


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je signale immédiatement ce message hors *chatte*!





Ah ben si justement


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> devenir un vieux con est le sel de la vieillesse


 
Ne vieillissez pas trop gras, trop sucré, trop salé


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ne vieillissez pas trop gras, trop sucré, trop salé



et mangez 5 jeunes par jour


----------



## kisbizz (14 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je signale immédiatement ce message hors charte!



parce que le nichons sont gonflés au silicone ?:rateau:


----------



## loustic (21 Juin 2010)

Grug a dit:


> *Lancez-les ces putains de sujets !*



Monseigneur, le lancer de nains est interdit.


----------

